# So I can get a mental picture



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I like to kinda know who I'm talking to.
I'll start-
Age -35
Years in trade-16
Kids- 1 daughter 4.5 years
Married for 13.5 years 7.5 and 6 
What I do for fun- I built a rock crawler
Dog- 1 goldendoodle
1 worthless 17 year old cat that will never die.

Now you know everything about me:no:

NEXT


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

36
18 (started at 15, was not allowed to take high school) began reading plumbing trade journals at 9 or 10
1 son, 9 yr old
11.5 yrs
pre-health collapse - trap, fish, shoot, hunt (now, mess around with computer crap)
1 Rat terrier named Max
let's just say Max and I share a common vision when it comes to cats.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Age 43
Years in trade 18
Kids-2 1 girl 1 boy 15 and 17, they can both field strip and reassemble an AK-47 blindfolded.
Married for 21 years, she can clean and cook game meat.
I hunt, fish, collect and restore and deal full auto and exotic guns, and design and build race car chassis.
I have seven dogs, two useless little lap dogs that belong to the women in the house, four Labradors, two of which are working hunters, and a German Shepard pup that we got five months ago in return for a favor to a friend.
One of my Labradors is a 135 lb. beast that kills everything it can get ahold of that is not related to me, but his favorite is skunks, he's killed over twenty of them and has never been sprayed by one.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

killer, you mention a wife who can clean and cook game meat. When I was a kid I always thought I would marry a girl who would hunt with me. Well, I met this girl, fell in love with her, married her, and she don't hunt! But she enthusiastically supports me and my son in it, plus will cook anything I bring to her.

Hey, I won her heart with an oryx steak I was grilling so it was pretty much a given that she was going to be OK!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> killer, you mention a wife who can clean and cook game meat. When I was a kid I always thought I would marry a girl who would hunt with me. Well, I met this girl, fell in love with her, married her, and she don't hunt! But she enthusiastically supports me and my son in it, plus will cook anything I bring to her.
> 
> Hey, I won her heart with an oryx steak I was grilling so it was pretty much a given that she was going to be OK!


My wife hunts, and is also a chef, a graduate of the Chicago Institute of Culinary Arts (I think the school has a different name now) it is one of the finer cooking schools in the country. Not bad considering I was living in my truck when I met her.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Age -46
Years in trade-25
Kids- 1 daughter 27
Married for 17 years
What I do for fun- I built a space ships
Cats- 2 Want one?

Now you know everything about me:no:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Age-24
Years in the trade-6
Married for 8 months
Have a baby boy on the way-John Peyton
What I do for fun- Hunt, shoot my pistols, work out, read,MMA, follow UFC events, bug my wife.
I enjoy heavy metal music and all things produced by TOOL/A Perfect Circle
Got sober at the age of 20 and couldnt be happier
Played D-1 football in college before I decided to become a plumber....


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

55-years old
37-years 7-months married
35-years in trades 
27-years Licensed Contractor
20-years Expert Witness
6-kids (5-married)
13-grand kids
2-cats (wife's not mine)
Pre ladder accident - hunting, fishing, rafting, kayaking & motorcycles
Dream -To heal from ladder accident before the next major set back (whatever that may be)

Mark

BTW: I recently picked up a couple of Ovation guitars as therapy for my shoulder.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

30 yr.s old.

Married 7 years.

My first daughter will be born in a few weeks.

Plumbing for 10 years, carpentry before that.

Licensed and self-employed as a service plumber since May, 2007.

I like Jazz, most music, hunting, fishing, hiking, being outdoors...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> BTW: I recently picked up a couple of Ovation guitars as therapy for my shoulder.


I don't play, but my brother in law plays for the Chicago Philharmonic Orchestra, and he will only use Ovation guitars.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I don't play, but my brother in law plays for the Chicago Philharmonic Orchestra, and he will only use Ovation guitars.


Very cool. I cannot play much but I consider the workmanship of the guitars to be nothing short of art. I use to be the VP of the Victory Motorcycle Club and our web guy is the founder of the Ovation Fan Club site. He is the one who turned me on to them. He has a personal museum of 80 or so Ovations and a few Neal Mosers 10-strings.

Mark


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Age -27
Years in trade-1
Kids- 1 Son 3 years and 1 Daughter 2 years
Married for 3 years
What I do for fun computer games, home renovations, car stereos, whatever strikes my fancy at the moment.
No pets.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Age =44
Years plumbing=20 +
Married to wife for 3 + years,ex and my money are in Florida
Daughter 18
Wife has 3 kids all over 18
Dog/Schnauzer
Home with 2+ acres and deer on the property 
2 grand-kids and 1 on the way
Plumbing and Gas Contractor
2nd class boiler operator
Many certifications


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a mental picture for you IL Plumber - you are still baaadddd )

Age - If a woman tells her age, she'll tell you anything. Leave it at old enough to know better.

Years in trade-6 (3 as owner, 3 as employee)

Husband has been in the trade for 20+ years and is a Master Plumber - not providing exacts as it will make others want to guess my age

4 Kids (the youngest is 7) 1 Son, 3 daughters

Married - happily! Seems like yesterday, though it was years ago.

Jobs I've Had - Worked in the construction industry my entire adult life. (Service electrician, plumbing contractor (residential / commercial / industrial), Design build GC, public works GC, last 4 years owner of plumbing company and with a lot of hard work my last career stop. Hope to build it up to the point of being to sell it for real money.

What I do for fun- I run a business - there is no time for fun. Seriously - Boating, beach, reading (mainly trade publications), making money, spend time with family, and work. I love the industry and I love my job. My plumbers are not just employees, but friends. 

Pets - None - Been there, done that!

Mental picture - I look like my Avatar! Once my digital camera is fixed, I'll post a real picture.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Age, 47
gender, male (Last time I looked anyway, unless something happened I am not aware of)
Years in trade, lets see, probably 20
kids, 6 boys
What I do for fun, shoot handguns
Pets, Sam Adams
Married


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Age-37
In Trade-12yrs
2 awesome kids Rhett 7 & Grace 3
For Fun: Call'n Coyotes-Making Custom Game Calls-Shooting & Reloading.
And theres alot more fun stuff but there is a few.
Married
And this is what this ugly mug looks like on a good morning. ( I forgot to smile )










In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Age-37
> In Trade-12yrs
> 2 awesome kids Rhett 7 & Grace 3
> For Fun: Call'n Coyotes-Making Custom Game Calls-Shooting & Reloading.
> ...


 
Your dogs must be really good buddies. Sleepin next to each other and all:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice gun, umm _*Mr*_. Dog sir.................


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Your dogs must be really good buddies. Sleepin next to each other and all:laughing:


ROFLOL

That's just plain funny.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Your dogs must be really good buddies. Sleepin next to each other and all:laughing:


I really thought no one would figure it out. Little bit of make-up and extensive training, I got them to where they will do that. Nothing like a mans best friend:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's my ugly mug. Doing what I love. I never have figured out how not to have a dumb look on my face while making a climb. Maybe it's just made that way.:blink:


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

26 - been plumbing 10 years school was no fun so started working full time....been in business 3 years have all my liceneses and insurances from plumbing to gas and boilers

girlfriend is 11 years older than me and smoking hot

i have 5 dobermans and 3 parrots and some smaller birds-all rescues

she has way to many cats and 4 dogs she works at humane society we dont live together yet but ill be making my final move over there in a few weeks when my house is done in the basement....

we both hate kids....

both of my work trucks went down on the same day-yesterday

for fun i work with my dogs and parrots and clean clean clean im a neat freak although my trucks are very disorganized.....

oh and i love to drink beer .....and i dont have any nice clothes they are all work clothes....and every other word out of my mouth is a cuss word.....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

rex said:


> 26 - been plumbing 10 years, both of my work trucks went down on the same day-yesterday, my trucks are very disorganized.....oh and i love to drink beer .....and i dont have any nice clothes they are all work clothes....and every other word out of my mouth is a cuss word.....


Yup, he's a plumber alright:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rex said:


> 26 - been plumbing 10 years and every other word out of my mouth is a cuss word.....


:laughing: Buddy of mine says he never cussed untill he started plumbing. Now i can see what he meant at times....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

On the honeymoon... Yeah she hates that shirt.:laughing:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Little about me!*

Name: Michael 
Wife: Summer ( I have summer time all year around)
Age: 34
Been in the trade for 11 years
Have 2 sons Logan (8) and Hunter (6)
Been with the Boss for 11 years and married for 10 years.
Fun: Hmmm.... Use to love to stunt on mtorcycles (street bike) use to road race motorcycles. Got into Jeeps for a short while. Now I enjoy spending time with my family. Santa got my 2 boys 4 wheelers about 2 years ago. I enjoy watching them ride. But my youngest scares the crap out of me sometimes. He likes the go part and what break syndrome:laughing:. He was only going 5-10 mph at that time. I believe he still is. But Logan I have his turned up 1/2 way and that can move!
Pet: We have a Begal named Rascal 

We been in buisness since 1/3/08 We are a Christian base company. 

That's all Folks! tell you anything else I will have to kill ya!:no:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I typed all my info and got a forbidden message?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, try number 3.
Name: Rick
Age: 35
Years in trade: 15
2 boys, Eric turned 5 yesterday, Deandre is 9.
Getting divorced, keeping the kids (money well spent), getting support payments
1 dog: Max
No cats anywhere near my place. Well except for "Pancake" up the street.
I fish and play golf in the spring/summer/fall and ride my Skidoo during the winter. (when I can find time). I have used the skidoo to do service calls for "no heat" during periods in the winter after big storms.
I have been is business for myself doing new construction for a while now and am starting to take on more service work as the economy slows a bit.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm around 30
-doing plumbing and hvac for over 12 years.
-6'3" 250lbs

lift weights and that's about it......for now.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

39 years young 16 yrs in the biz 4 as owner married no kids no hobbies I can afford anymore animal lover . ooooooops wrong photo!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I love plumbing!








:w00t:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Somebody is spending way to much time looking at the Hansgrohe catalog.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew I had seen that picture before. Makes since i was just flipping through that catalog earlier today at the supply house....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You just got me in trouble. The wif was walking past when I scrolled down and saw that image. She thought I was looking at porn.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That's far from it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

5 heads and.....:blink: wait your right


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

There's a girl in that pic? really? I was looking for the shower valve!! Man, I gotta get a day off!!:blink:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Name: Mark*
*Years in trade: under 50, more than a week*
*Trade certifications: Licensed Grump, part time mess-maker (home employment, a thing of the future)*
*Family: Tormented wife, even more tormented ten yr old*
*Hobbies: Guitar, tormenting DIY'ers, long walks in the park with my fluffy little kitterns and adoring wife (hyperbole...gotta spruce it up fer the image), watching desperate housewives and testing myself to see how long I can go before experiencing nausea to impress the wife (record to date, ten seconds...I'm pretty sure thats the show with the hot older chicks and all the melodrama), did I mention tormenting DIY's?*

*Goals: World domination, one toilet at a time.*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> There's a girl in that pic? really? I was looking for the shower valve!! Man, I gotta get a day off!!:blink:


Don't use that if asked by your wife, there is no valve in the picture.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Don't use that if asked by your wife, there is no valve in the picture.


 :laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> You just got me in trouble. The wif was walking past when I scrolled down and saw that image. She thought I was looking at porn.


My wife just laughs when she sees pics like that on my screen. I've been telling her its research for a new web site or business venture and that I'll be buying a casting couch and interviewing models soon. 

Her response, "good luck with that.":blink:

I'm in my 40's been married for 17 years, have a stepson that is 32.
I've been plumbing longer than I care to remember. I started off as in instrument fitter years ago and and left then came back to it when I moved to Arkansas.

I'm one of the happiest people I know.

No pets, 16 year old cat died this year and I'm tired of burying dogs. I tell my wife if she wants another pet I'm getting a mistress. They're cheaper and its more fun when they want to sit in your lap to watch TV with you. She just says, "Good luck with that." 

When I get smart with her and say something like, "Its not luck, Sweetie, its all skill and applied knowledge." she just quips back, "Ya, you be sure and give them the best 30 seconds of your day."

I'm looking for a new cat.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

44, married for 13 years, first marriage for both of us, 5 and 9 year old boys, former owner of a one man shop, now a foreman/estimator for a mechanical contractor, me and one other guy handle all the plumbing, mostly at power plants and schools. I love _The Simpsons, Led Zeppelin, REM, _and military history. I am extremely picky about my work. I have solved problems that existed for years, and have a great rep at the power plants and at two school districts. I tell people you don't have to be real smart to be a plumber, just a little bit smarter than the pipes. I like getting on a T&M invoice for a whole day and leaving early with all the work done and everybody happy. Customer is happy the job is done right, boss is happy because there are 8 billable hours and I'm happy because I get home early!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

My god, we are all ********:thumbup:

Age 53
Plumbing for 36 years
Teach high school Plumbing & HVAC
Teach apprentice plumbers course
Teach code update courses
Teach OSHA safety course
Lifetime member NAOSHM
8 Kids
2 dogs, 1 Shepard 1 Pomerainan (big dog little dog)
Collect MGB's and A's
Married 13 years second time 11 years first time
True conservatave


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> 8 Kids


 Ages and how many boys and girls?


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, I feel like a complete newb lol. . .

I'm 23, single, no kids, never been married. I have one huge dog that's over 120lbs and isn't even 2 years old yet. I like to play guitar and drums and use to be in a band awhile back. I also like to go fishing when work permits.

I remember one of my teachers in high school asking "Wayne, what do you want to do when you graduate?" and everyone else was like "i'd like to be this" and "i'd like to be that" and I went, "I'm going to be a Master Plumber". 

Well here, I am 6 years later and am the youngest Master Plumber in Kentucky. WOO HOO! lol


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Bump fer the new guys:whistling2:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

"I" ******* 

Age -35
Years in trade-17.5
Kids- 2 daughters 4 sons
engaged for 5.5 years ( second time around )
What I do for fun- write articles, bbq, drink beer ( just ask Bill ), Rile up older plumbers on forums!
Dog- NO
1 worthless 1 year old cat that will never STOP jumping around and clawing crap
HAD a BMW before the first wife
Started steamfitting when I was 16.5 years old 


Now you know everything about me:no:

NEXT













ILPlumber said:


> I like to kinda know who I'm talking to.
> I'll start-
> Age -34
> Years in trade-15
> ...


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

I`m 43 I think :whistling2:
Started plumbing in, well got my first card in 1983
Kids- 2 daughters 1 son
Engaged for 6 years ( 3rd time around I think) :whistling2:
What I do for fun - Drag Boat Racing, Drag Car Racing, MXcross Racing, Dirt Track Racing, Helping my 2 daughters with their drag racing, Did I say Racing yet? :laughing:
I have worked for myself most of my life
1 goffy shop dog that goes home every night...lol
uuummmmmm Ok I`m done :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

28 yrs old
started plumbing with my dad when i was around 12
Master Plumber state certifed in FL
Married 4 yrs
2-daughetes, Madysen-3-1/2, Savanna-1-1/2 And 3rd daughter do in march.
2-dogs
2-parrots
2-fish
For fun I play my guitars, go fishing, recently took up golf(I really suck at it)
My favorite bands in no paticualr order are:311,Tool,killswitch engage,rage against the machine,
Favorite beer-Miller Lite:rockon:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummm I don't keep track of how old I am... It's 50 something...
I could ask the wife she keeps track of stuff like that but she's sleeping.:laughing:
I've got 4 kids, 3 daughters and a son all grown and out of the house.
2 Grandsons one just under 2 and the other 11 months...

I've been plumbing since 1975.
*U*ncle *S*am's *A*ir *F*actory got me into it.

I like fishing... Scratch that! I like Catching!
And I 've been known to sit back and look at the night sky.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ,rage against the machine,


Oh man, I used to love them to until the burned the flag, bit I do like their music 

I bet me and you would get along great


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

******* said:


> Oh man, I used to love them to until the burned the flag, bit I do like their music
> 
> I bet me and you would get along great


yes, Zach Delaroach, I think thats the singers name, hes very politicaly motivated in his lyrics, was real dissapointed with some of the music from Audioslave, not a big chris cornnel fan. Im waitn on a new album from RATM, that would be awesome. Tom morello, the guitar player is cool as hell though, the guy has a degree in history from harvard, but instead, plays guitar in a bad ass rock band. :thumbsup:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

age- 31
years in trade-6
married -3 years
kids- 2 boys 12 and 18 months - 
1 girl 4 years old
sports- went to 4 ibo world championships placed top 10 every time. archery 3d and indoor spots, football and baseball, hot rods and muscle cars
music- mostly punk or rock


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

Born in '65. Tinkered with everthing. Old man either *****ed when I `wasn't working or *****ed when I was. The greatest teacher ever. I have an attention to detail that I just can't find. Been plumbing since I was 8. No kidding. If only the newbies would get away from trying to learn all the "secrets". PAY ATTENTION TO EVERYTHING AROUND YOU.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Sewerologist said:


> If only the newbies would get away from trying to learn all the "secrets". PAY ATTENTION TO EVERYTHING AROUND YOU.



I am so with you, Please participate more here, I would like to pic your brain ...seriously...I love talking to old school guys


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

_"PAY ATTENTION TO EVERYTHING AROUND YOU." 

_Couldn't have said it any better. I learned everything quickly just watching old cats and there techniques.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Cats seem to come up allot lately. :laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Cats seem to come up allot lately. :laughing:


Cats, guns, and destruction , seem to be popular topics here


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> Cats, guns, and destruction , seem to be popular topics here


Especially a cat with a gun causing destruction:laughing:

(Glad monkeys were not mentioned)


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> Especially a cat with a gun causing destruction:laughing:



Yes, Thank you for correcting me :thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Dont mention it, thats what I am here for!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> Dont mention it, thats what I am here for!


Thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Rambo the Cat, you can bet I'm known by the avatar by many.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok. I guess its my turn.
Started plumbing with this really really old man doing mostly service work, not much pvc, mostly lead joint cast iron ( did I mention he was old? ) back in 1975. Worked off and on with him for about 3 years.
Went to work with this ass, woops, guy, stayed there for 13 years.
Went to another company and was there almost 5 years then went into business for myself.
Married first wife in 78. Had a son in 80. He is now 28 for those who can't count.
Divorced after like 3 years. She got the shotgun and camping gear, go figure
Married again to my current wife " and oh how wonderful she is " ,( just celebrated 24 years )
Two more sons, 21 and 18.
1 dog. Weiner dog. Loves to chase squirrels and fetch a tennis ball.
Live on 10 acres in the country hick side of town.
Love to fish, gave up hunting for the most part. Spend most of our free time at our camp just sitting round having good food, good friendship, and good drinks.
Well, now you know me.
NEXT!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Rambo the Cat, you can bet I'm known by the avatar by many.


No doubt Ron. Ask anyone over on CT!
Cats about as known as snoopy!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

35 years old
not married but with the same girl for 15 years
13 years in the trade
no kids
1 3 yr. old cane corso/pit bull
1 9 yr. old devon rex cat
i work on old vw's, used to mountain bike and i'm trying to get back into it if i can get my knees working again, listening to music as much as i can.





paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> 35 years old
> 
> i work on old vw's, used to mountain bike and i'm trying to get back into it if i can get my knees working again, listening to music as much as i can.
> 
> ...


Thats funny you mentioned the mountain bike,


I am also 35, and like 4 months ago I bought a bike, it wasnt hard to ride, but my brain just kept telling me the car had a radio and got places faster

2 weeks later I sold the bike on Craigslist 

Oh well, but thats my story


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

maybe you need one of these? 










add an ipod and a little fan, you should be all set.






paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

HAHAHA nice and wth is that?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

*Refresh My BAD memory Please!*

Hi,

I am wondering, and I know its been said but I forgot:yes:

Your age, Your first name and Your years in business as well as do you own or work for someone.

I will start

Name: Joseph

Age: 35 

Years in industry: 17

Work Status: Always Employee 

And you?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill
48
25 plus
Self employed untill last year


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe this will jar you memory.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/so-i-can-get-mental-picture-407/


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Name: Mark
Age: 56
Married 38-years, 1-month,15-days and 10-hours
Father: 37-years
Grand Father: 12-years
Trades: 36-years
Contractor: 28-years
Expert: 21-years


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Time to merge.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, merge


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Done merged.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Name: Killer

Age: Old

Years in industry: Useless

Work Status: Not available for work


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Time to merge.





Bill said:


> Yeh, merge





Ron The Plumber said:


> Done merged.


That was like the Nextel Commercial 


WOW & Thanks, I feel dizzy ) now


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

That's great, now we can compare this years answers to last years answers.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea everyone is a year older now, I mean 7 months older. this is so cool. :laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> That's great, now we can compare this years answers to last years answers.
> 
> Mark


and sing Happy Birthday to people we missed :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Leakinator (Dec 2, 2008)

40 ish
Happily married
12 yrs in
recovering musician
Listen to DBT
Father 
Student
Pipe Layer:thumbup:


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Name: Patrick
30 Years Old
15 Years experience (professionally)
7 year old son
Married for 2 years
My hobby is my trade. I can't get enough!!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Name Paul
35 yrs old
about 14 yrs in trade
16 yr old son and 1 more on the way. I know I started early.
Married almost 1 yr
Hobbies- riding my Harley,golf, music (everything from bobmarley to Tool)
Have 4 cats, 2 rottweilers


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

49 yr's old
Married 27 years
2 grown son's, still home. (Don't go there).
In trade professionaly 31 years
Father was plumber so I probably started working around 8-9
Hobbies snow skiing and golf
1 dog, 2 cat's and 8 year old frog that won't die


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

George 
Married - 23 years 2 kids , 3 grandkids
Trade 28 years , Construction 3 years before that 

Like/Love - Working , Working Out , Helping and hanging out with friends. Sports ,My Redskins . Laughing ,dancing and Crown Royal !!

Guess I gotta get some guns and It looks like a few cats to hang with you fellas 

Cal


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Josh
39 yrs old
Married 
11 yr old son, 16 yr old step-daughter, 13 yr old step-son
17 yrs exp, LU#491
Hobbies: fishing, gardening


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Back to the top for the new folks.

Don't be shy. 


I like to kinda know who I'm talking to.
I'll start-
Age -34
Years in trade-16
Kids- 1 daughter 4 years
Married for 13.5 years 7.5 and 6 
What I do for fun- I built a rock crawler
Dog- 1 goldendoodle
1 worthless 18 year old cat that will never die.

Now you know everything about me:no:

NEXT


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi my name is Lee and I'm a plumber.
43 years old
married for the 2nd time (I hear third times the charm) 1st lasted 9 months 2nd we jsut celebrated 12 years last weekend
2 kids 12 year old boy and 9 year old girl
Blue & gold Mccaw named chula
German Shepherd named Zeus who is also my car alarm
Been in the trade since I was 18, my own License for 6 years
Love surfing,strip clubs, guns and my Yamaha Royal Star
I am a conservative independent


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, lets see...

44 years old
Plumbing for 15 years, got my master's in Feb 08.
I run my own 1 man (for now) shop - Tite-Rite Plumbing ("Our work is leak tite...done rite!")
US Navy Gulf War veteran (served as nuclear trained machinist's mate on submarines).
Married for 2 years on 3/31/09 to my first high school crush. (She found me on the internet about 5 years ago).
Two wonderful stepchildren, both girls 15 and 13. Ok, the 15 year old is becoming a bit of a pain, but still overall a great kid.
I'm way into computers. I like to develop stuff, like websites, databases for my company, etc.
And here's where I deviate from the norm I guess...
I HATE DOGS! Some are ok (bigger breeds like German Shepards and Huskies), but for the most part I can't stand them.
I love cats! We have 4 3/4 cats (1 of them is a Maine **** and weighs 35 lbs). The others all have their distinct personalities. Odie (which looks like the cat in Ron's avatar) has a fetish for my 15 year old's bras, you'll find them on the floor right as soon as you walk in our front door. Bonzai is a polydactyl. He has a total of 23 toes, and is as neurotic a cat you'll ever find. Then there's Zoe. She is the consumate drama queen. 

Let's see what else... oh yeah, although I don't do it anymore, I play bass guitar and have played in 4 bands in the Houston TX area. Recorded 3 CDs and played numerous clubs and events in southeast Texas. Sure wish I had time to get back into that. Those were some of the funnest days of my life.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Seeing as how I'm at the desk,on a thursday,at 9:36 a.m. might as well post....

45 yrs young ( in three weeks) back is 55

married fifteen years:thumbup:

two kids, son 12 and daughter 14 going on 19 (help me now)

enjoy hunting, fishing, time at our cabin with the family, love DA BEARS

Been plumbing since I was 17, first co I worked for they forged all docs about my apprenticeship (I was young and stupid) called the state and they told me they had no record of my apprent.started over with new company and finally got my docs Savoy,Il. hotter than hell that day.

Been in business now since 2000, worst year ever but things are starting to pick up.

I dont tolerate laziness or inattention to detail, thats why i'm back solo again


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

Nothing happening today either so 45 years old and been in the trade since 1995 married since 1990 to a very tolerant lady,two kids one girl 11 going on 18 and one son 10.Love to hunt and fish and watch WSU football.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Age:57 
Years in trade: Started sweeping the shop floor in the early '60's. 
Got a degree while trying to avoid being shot at by a guy named Charley. Came back to the family Business and then Pop died in '76 so I sort of fell into my position. 
Married 31 years next month
2 kids, both single-son works at Google, daughter's a junior at UCSD
Minority owner of a Welsh Corgi 
The hobbies of my young adulthood were contact sports 
Now it's gardening and yoga :blink:


----------



## Pdesign (Mar 5, 2009)

Age -27
Years in trade-3 years Plumbing Design for an engineering consultant firm.
Kids- None
Married for 9years
What I do for fun - Garden, Draw, Play with my pets, and enjoy the little things in life.
Pets- 1 15year old lab mix, 1 Australian Cattle Dog,1 Orange Tabby
8 crazy ferrets, fish in a pond and some in a tank.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Pdesign said:


> Age -27
> Years in trade-3 years Plumbing Design for an engineering consultant firm.
> Kids- None
> Married for 9years
> ...


You have 8 ferrets on purpose!?


----------



## TradeQualified (Aug 28, 2008)

33 years old
Black hair
5 foot 10
brown eyes
12 years experience working an teaching plumbing.


----------



## Pdesign (Mar 5, 2009)

airgap said:


> You have 8 ferrets on purpose!?


Yes I have 8 ferrets on purpose. They all came from different situations. one was almost emaciated but is fat and happy now. :yes: People don't realize how much care is involved with them and they don't want them after they figure it out. :blink:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Name Pat
42 yrs old
Been plumbing for 20+yrs
Started my co in 08
14 y/o Daughter, 11 y/o son and 7 y/o Daughter
Married almost 16 yrs in June
Hobbies- love raising my kids in their football, dance, baseball and basketball,
golf, (my best club is my Stihl), music Lots, have to with two daughters always in dance!
Grillin', lots of grillin, oh and a super cold Hef w/ a lemon anytime I get a chance
No Aminals, unless it's me.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Age- 49
Years in trade- 26
Married- 21 yrs. (to the same woman)
Children- 2 girls, ages 19 & 20, both in college
2 dogs- 1 springer spaniel & 1 golden retriever, both on the couch
What I do for fun- everything I do


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Bump for the new boys and girl.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Back to the top. Come on new folks. This is a great place for your 2nd post. First post being in the intro forum


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Age 36
Married 1 child daughter
Journeymen service & repairs, Sewer and drain cleaning for a big bad company I hated quit after 13 years felt like a crook.
Gave up on the city moved north. Selfemployed 4 1/2 years in a town time forgot
Turned to the dark side of plumbing. Why? Go ahead hire Mr. handy man for your plumbing needs. 
Traded in my wrench for a toilet Toilet auger
Mr. Handy man can't afford a Dm-55 or real drain equipment.
17 years in the field.
selfemployed No Longer a crook


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 28 yrs old
> started plumbing with my dad when i was around 12
> Master Plumber state certifed in FL
> Married 4 yrs
> ...


have to edit ,
we no longer have parrots,(they are on vacation at a friends house)
only 1 fish
29yrs old
and now 3 daughters a 3 month old, a 2 yr old, and a 4 yr old.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Going to be 40 this July.

Been plumbing officially for 20 years. Unofficially all my life used to go on jobs with my father.

Married and divorced a few years later got sole custody of my only daughter which is 18 now.

Have a cat I found in an old abandoned sanitary district building when it was a kitten. Also have a pet rat named Blue Cheese.

For fun I play with computers (build them take them apart, write code for them and such) 

I also like to work on old motor bikes and riding them when I have the time.

I do not drink any more... do not smoke, and avoid gambling (when I do I do not know when to quit).

My dreams is to travel all over the world. I also want to do the Iron but ride one of these years. http://www.ironbutt.com/about/default.cfm


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

38
not married
have girlfriend
self-employed
90% residental repair
No children(known)
Favorite party spot New Orleans,La.....Buckhead in Atlanta...Yorbi City,Tampa,Fl 
Hobbies include weight training,home construction,High-end Home audio,Finding new ways to use my plumbing skill and knowledge to make coin,target shooting and reloading,fishing,flounder fishing with a gig on foot.
Drink somtimes...get drunk about once a year
Favorite music:Black Sabbath,Pink Floyd,Dave Mathews,Tool,Iron Maiden,Dio,Minor Threat,D.R.I,
Favorite customer type: Rich,young and want the best every few years.
Most disliked customer type: general contractor's
pets: one cat
Tool thats made me the most money: The closet auger
Most hated products: Cheap faucet bibb washers and plastic pop-ups
favorite products:Toto,Solder seal,Delta,Charlotte pipe and fittings
Biggest problem the inspector overlooks: Closet flanges not secured to the slab.
Fitting that should be outlawed: 3" over the pipe pvc closet flange and 4"
Biggest problem with pex: sunlight damage and its alittle too quick when working by the hr
Favorite food: seafood
Started plumbing as a child and started getting a pay check in 84 and made 3.15 an hr


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

54 years old in just over a month

Started in the trade as an apprentice just out of high school in 1973
Original owner retired in 1978 and bought into the company with the other employees and got my Master license the same year
Bought out the last shareholder in 2001, So in other words I have worked at the same company for over 36 years.

Married 28 years

Daughter 25 Likes to spend time out of town with friends. 

Son 21 Loves to play in the mud. I think he likes to see the breaking point on his vehicles and then go past it.

Fun=Whats that. Hoping to get back into riding. I still have the custom bike (chopper) that was built in the late 70"s. Them were some good times.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

When I started in '73' I was making $1.15 an hour. The Journeymans $5.00 an hour and the service calls were $11.00 and hour. Benefits included 100% company paid health insurance


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> Age-37
> In Trade-12yrs
> 2 awesome kids Rhett 7 & Grace 3
> For Fun: Call'n Coyotes-Making Custom Game Calls-Shooting & Reloading.
> ...


 You can own an AR in Ill?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> You can own an AR in Ill?


Yes. Semi-auto.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not a complete newbie, I have just not been visiting for a while. Anyhow here goes.

Age 39
Plumbing- started in 1987 when the school system felt it best I not return and a family friend said I was too close to him to be wasting valuable airspace. (traded bong for shovel)
Married- 18 years to the same lady we have 2 wonderful daughters Ashley 17 and Julianna 8. 
Hobbies- Fishing, boating with my girls (as long as they do not have to touch the fish). I love art and love to draw although not that good at it.
Been self employed for 9 years now in the bath remodeling business. Currently in a major company transition as plumbing has become my primary business.
I hold Licensing in building, plumbing, and I have a degree in business Mgmt I went back and earned in my mid 20's.
Pets- my wife is a wayward home for strays- 3 dogs all mutts. Sparky (blind cocker spaniel mix) Mischief (we have yet to figure out a breed) *NEVER* name your dog mischief, and Packer a doberman pit bull mix with a highlight of great dane. 1 cat that is also a mutt and is currently undefeated.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

49 years old
Married twice-second time ten years and going strong.
Two kids from previous marriage-ages 26 & 24.
Daughter 8 years old from this marriage.
I like photography and spend most evenings with my wife and daughter doing a little bible study. Ya, I'm a Jesus Freak.
Plumbing for 15 years with two years off a few years ago do to my hobby of collecting ankle surgeries.
I use to love to camp and hike in Montana but since I'm in Florida it's too dang HOT! 
Me and family in Montana.











I have multiple personalities. 







http://lh4.ggpht.com/_kcGAErSUCys/SQzbkEIXW5I/AAAAAAAAAnE/SVPKDat9gbg/s144/th_TonydaRedneck_1sml.jpg
This is me after my first surgery. I figured I wasn't going to work for a while so I'll have a little fun.








http://lh5.ggpht.com/_kcGAErSUCys/ShXDs7N4ltI/AAAAAAAAAzU/Xeil5W-wm08/s288/20050608.jpg


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

BTT.

We have had a ton of members signing up every week. Not many are posting. Come on folks. We won't bite (unless you deserve it).

This is your moment to shine. Tell us a little about yourselves.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

39 years old
married almost 21 years
over 16 years in the trade
son 20 years old in college
daughter 17 years old in high school 
wife just turned 39 again-her words
love JESUS,hunting ,fishing,church activities,trapping


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Me after working in a paper factory*

Here's a new ugly mugshot. We are working in a factory that makes paper bags, fry holders, pizza boxes, etc. for restaurants. So we get to wear these sweet *bouffant *nets.


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

35 yrs old
13 yrs in trade
married 4 yrs
2 kids 4girl 3 boy
hopbbies i used to race scca now i just fix the house build swingsets and stuff for the kids and hang wit them
Master Plumber St lic plumbing contractor
had a resi new con business closed it at the end of 07 housing was slowing and had back surgery just starting up a service co
2 dogs both lab pit mix


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Just shave your head Jeff.


----------



## IPLUMB (Jul 15, 2009)

OK HERE GOES 

25 YRS OLD BUSINESS FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS NOW.
MARRIED 2 YRS
HOBBIES: NOT PLUMBING/ INVENTING (CURRENTLY HAVE A PATENT PENDING PRODUCT)4X4 ING /SCUBA DIVING /LOBSTERING /HIKING, CAMPING YOU KNOW THE OUTDOOR STUFF.
DOGS: GOLDEN RETRIVER
PART OF A FEW FRATERNATIES. 
LICENSED IN PLUMBING, MOLD REMEDIATION, BACKFLOW,HOME INSPECTIONS,AND HAZMATT. GOING FOR MY GC/ROOFING FOR HURRICANE SEASON, WHEN WE FINALLY GET HIT.
NOT YOUR ORDINARY 25 YR OLD GUARANTEED. 
BORN IN NEW YORK/ PRESIDE NOW IN SOUTH FLORIDA (SOFLO)

Action is the real measure of intelligence. N.H


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

*Age:* 31
*Years in the trade:* 13 years, give or take. I started in a school work program, when I was 16. But was on jobs in some aspect for as long as I can remember. 
I have served about *8 years* of my sentence with a long term wonderful women.
*
Hobbies:* Is it sad it's plumbing, lol. Work to some degree.For fun or $, I am just a very physical person. I go stir crazy when I have to much down time. Unless it's on the West Coast Beaches of Florida and have been spending more and more time there. Other then that I am never far from my nephew, or small army of god daughter's(Harley,Becca,Ariana,Abbi) and that's the just the ones that will want to read there name on here 
*
Jrnyman Plumber/Gasfitter* State of MD.< Hopefully working towards filling my hours towards my Masters again soon, so close lol >Backflow Certified.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

29- years old
17- years in trade (on truck since 12 years old)
3- (4 if you count the hubby)-
ages 10 (daughter), 4 (son) & 14 weeks (son)
5- years married (this time) :whistling2:
1- 6 toed cat (outide)


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Just shave your head Jeff.


Matt,
I used to shave my head in the summertime. My wife has nixed that. I have scars, most noticeably a nice horseshoe shaped one from a beer bottle. Plus my head rather resembles a light bulb, and it scares my kids.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Matt,
> I used to shave my head in the summertime. My wife has nixed that. I have scars, most noticeably a nice horseshoe shaped one from a beer bottle. Plus my head rather resembles a light bulb, and it scares my kids.


If your bald head scares em, and your toe does'nt, please leave them locks alone!:laughing:


----------



## IPLUMB (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Ilplumber Nice Rig


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

airgap said:


> If your bald head scares em, and your toe does'nt, please leave them locks alone!:laughing:


Gapper, 
ya got me. A the last slug of lukewarm coffee in the cup got spewed at my monitor. You have done this to me twice now. Keep it up. About the only reason I post now is to make someone laugh. 
By the way, 
I took a picture of my fistula scar, what section should I post that in?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Gapper,
> ya got me. A the last slug of lukewarm coffee in the cup got spewed at my monitor. You have done this to me twice now. Keep it up. About the only reason I post now is to make someone laugh.
> By the way,
> I took a picture of my fistula scar, what section should I post that in?


That would be in the soon to be created medical oddities area of the forum.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Gapper,
> ya got me. A the last slug of lukewarm coffee in the cup got spewed at my monitor. You have done this to me twice now. Keep it up. About the only reason I post now is to make someone laugh.
> By the way,
> I took a picture of my fistula scar, what section should I post that in?[/quote]
> ...


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Name: Eric
Age - right close to a half of a century / 18,151days old and counting
Been plumbing for 30 years
Been in Business 19 years here in New Port Richey Florida
Married to Becky for 22 years this October
Have 3 sons Justin 21, Josh 19,and Jake 17
For fun: boating,Tournament and fun fishing
Also; Sell Yellowfin Boats here and there, always at the Miami Boat Show every February, if your in town then stop by.

On a side note:
We try to get to Norway at least once every 3 years. The last time was Dec/Jan of 07/08 and I started to gather information about starting a plumbing business over there. I'm told by my relatives takes a little over a week to get a plumber out to your home even if its an emergency, they are laid back and in no rush, no matter what time of year. The plumbing I have seen there looks like it be fairly easy to install once your inside the home, outside its another story,but nothing a little dynamite can't cure. Maybe some day it will happen, we'll see...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Anal fistula:* An opening in the skin near the anus that leads into a blind pouch or may connect through a tunnel with the rectal canal.


It is a lot worse than it sounds. It's basically a infection down there. Horribly painful, and the operation to fix it is even worse. My family was gone yesterday, so I finally got around to looking at it. I ended up taking a picture. It's pretty startling.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

age: 36
years plumbing: 20
married: 3 years
kids: we can't have our own so we're foster parents.
what i do for fun: clean out my van, yeah.
height: 6', 6"
weight: 210
allergies: penicillin
dogs: jack russell, and a mutt
cats: one I am patiently waiting for a disappearance
fish: two tanks full of em'


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

38
25 yrs plumbing experience 20 yrs licensed 16yr master plumber
Repair is my specialty
Not mariied
No kids that I'm aware of to date
I live for fun.....doesn't matter what I'm doing i try to find away to have fun.
5'11"
203 lbs
I hate mayo


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> *Anal fistula:* An opening in the skin near the anus that leads into a blind pouch or may connect through a tunnel with the rectal canal.
> 
> 
> It is a lot worse than it sounds. It's basically a infection down there. Horribly painful, and the operation to fix it is even worse. My family was gone yesterday, so I finally got around to looking at it. I ended up taking a picture. It's pretty startling.


Jeff, I think we're getting to know you just a little too well:blink:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

37
in the biz for about 15- 16 yrs
married 14 yrs
two boys 12 and 9

hobbies- I look at anal fistulas on the internet.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry that was out of line. whatever you do with your fistula and your anus is none of my business.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Keep talking like that and I am taking you off the email list for the picture I took.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

i'M THE ONE WEARING THE GLASSES.


----------



## jw13472 (Mar 29, 2009)

24 years old 
Married 2.5 years
first child on the way.
in the trade for 10 years
family owned company
6'5"
300 lbs.
Texan by the Grace of God 
Love to hunt, fish, drink and tell dirty jokes


----------

